# msd vs megajolt ignition



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm in the process of building up a R1 carb setup in a 91 cabby with a 1.8 16v, an I'm trying to figure out which ignition setup I want to go with. Money is not the deciding factor, I just have no experience with either one. I've done research on both setups, but I'm looking for advice from anyone who has used either of them. Thanks


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

Use megasquirt to do just spark! its stupid simple and you have tons more control over timing compared to MSD.

and if you want to upgrade in the future to any other setup, you are all set!


Of course i have one for sale too  (PM me for a special price)


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

GLIguy85 said:


> Use megasquirt to do just spark! its stupid simple and you have tons more control over timing compared to MSD.
> 
> and if you want to upgrade in the future to any other setup, you are all set!


X2


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Maryland, you should just sell me your whole car :laugh:

Pm me details, I'm interested. 
My reason for looking into megajolt was to get away from the distributor ignition.


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

PMed you back buddy


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

I have both;
MSD is good, and its been reliable for now, but the retard computer is now obsolete...
The plug & play of the MSD is great, but the flexibility of the Megajolt is awesome!!!

If I had the choice (after doing it once) I would go for the Megajolt in a millisecond.

While doing the install, I was askingmyself, why I didn't do the MSD.

All in all, Megajolt without a doubt!

But be prepared to work a bit (but then again we have VW's, so its not an issue!)

Fred

PS: 2D MSD vs Megajolt 3D...
NO contest!


----------

